# New Release: Orient Star Chronograph Mechanical WZ0011DY & WZ0021DY



## kew

August 27, 2012
"Chronograph" a popular, redesigned in contemporary design

Release "Orient Star Chronograph"

Crown and push button emits a large presence in solid shape that emphasizes the thickness of the case,
It is a full-scale mechanical chronograph.

Orient Watch Co., Ltd. (Head Office: Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo, President: Jiro Miyagawa, Capital: 37 million yen 1.9 billion), the "Orient Star Chronograph " type 2 item 1 (price: 262,500 yen [tax included]) the , will be released in Japan on September 15, 2012.

Founded in 1950 at the same time as the birth of the theme of "Shining Star", "Orient Star" is a mechanical watch authentic. And features a simple design that is not affected since its inception, has been loved by people of many genuine, the trend of the times is the popular series.

This time, the popular "Orient Star Chronograph " has been redesigned to contemporary design, as the pinnacle of Orient Star, joined the "contemporary standard series."
It has been reduced to about 250 000 yen price while being authentic mechanical chronograph, including men who have with genuine Good, this item is a model that can be convinced to wear a wide range of users. Second hand stop function and manual winding function, in terms of functionality is provided with a tachymeter.
Solid shapes that emphasize the thickness of the size of about 42mm characterized by, case, crown and push buttons large with excellent operation emits a presence when people. Despite a simple, dial is will make the change in the size and design of the sub-dial. In addition, also available in ivory color models with enhanced visibility gray plating subjected to Indices and hands, I have finished the design easy to match the business scene. Also, you can see the movement of the movement inside the watch, from the see-through back tickle a man's feelings Good. To impart a sense of three-dimensional by the end adopted a separate piece solid, the band has to finish strong impression that does not lose the case.

- Commercial product overview needed -

[Product name] 
Orient Star Chronograph

[Release Date] 
September 15, 2012

Region [Release] 
Whole country

- Price / Dial / Number] 
Yen WZ0011DY / black / 262,500 (tax included)
Yen WZ0021DY / Ivory / 262,500 (tax included)

[Product Specifications] 
Self-winding (with manual winding) 
34 stone
With second hand stop device
Case:
Stainless steel
Size:　
13.7mm Thickness 41.5mm / horizontal 50.6mm / Vertical
: Glass
Sapphire glass table (anti-reflective coating)
Crystal glass back (caseback)
Band: Stainless Steel
Formula three fold clasp push
Waterproof for daily life (5 atm waterproof)
Luminous Light
One antimagnetic
(At maximum hoisting) more than 50 hours driving time
+15 Seconds to -10 seconds daily rate: static accuracy
With tachymeter


----------



## trekDS

*Re: New Release: Orient Star Chronograph Mechanical*

OMG. I can see one of these in my future


----------



## Krosya

*Re: New Release: Orient Star Chronograph Mechanical*

Very Cool. So is it an Original Orient design or some Seiko adaptation? Also, is it a 28800 beat watch? And still looks like it'll be pretty expensive one - I wish they would make one for about half that price.


----------



## kew

*Re: New Release: Orient Star Chronograph Mechanical*



Krosya said:


> Very Cool. So is it an Original Orient design or some Seiko adaptation? Also, is it a 28800 beat watch? And still looks like it'll be pretty expensive one - I wish they would make one for about half that price.


(Edit - Thanks Frank) The movement appears to be a Seiko 6s28. Orient designs have been fairly unique in the past so chances are this one is theirs too.


----------



## Pete26

*Re: New Release: Orient Star Chronograph Mechanical*

Beautiful watches, classic and elegant


----------



## Benny P

*Re: New Release: Orient Star Chronograph Mechanical*

Might have to add another OS to the want list. The price for this one keeps it a bit out of reach for me though.


----------



## Pete26

*Re: New Release: Orient Star Chronograph Mechanical*



kew said:


> (Edit - Thanks Frank) The movement appears to be a Seiko 6s28. Orient designs have been fairly unique in the past so chances are this one is theirs too.


Wow an Orient "Ananta" Very nice watch and I actually prefer the design to the rather modern Ananta chronographs


----------



## Will_f

Looks nice.

Be interested to see what the street price is. 


Will


----------



## Sean779

Good looking watches, esp. the white dial with black chapter ring.


----------



## LANIMIRC

Sorry if I burst any bubbles, but the first thing I thought of when I saw the pic is Tag Heuer Carrera


----------



## Will_f

LANIMIRC said:


> Sorry if I burst any bubbles, but the first thing I thought of when I saw the pic is Tag Heuer Carrera


Not necessarily a bad thing. The Carrera is a good looking watch.

Will


----------



## Benny P

LANIMIRC said:


> Sorry if I burst any bubbles, but the first thing I thought of when I saw the pic is Tag Heuer Carrera
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Striking similarity indeed..


----------



## Will_f

It's manual wind. Most buyers are going to want an auto. Nonetheless, I kind of prefer manual on chronos if it means a thinner watch. The price is too high though. With a list price around $3000 USD, there are other watches I'd buy first. Even with a 50% discount.


Will


----------



## AutomaticWatch

Will_f said:


> It's manual wind. Most buyers are going to want an auto. Nonetheless, I kind of prefer manual on chronos if it means a thinner watch. The price is too high though. With a list price around $3000 USD, there are other watches I'd buy first. Even with a 50% discount.
> 
> Will


Is this part of the press release incorrect? '_Self-winding (with manual winding)_' - it wouldn't make sense if they downgraded the 6s28 kew suggested was in these watches.


----------



## Stargazer1

AutomaticWatch said:


> Is this part of the press release incorrect? '_Self-winding (with manual winding)_' - it wouldn't make sense if they downgraded the 6s28 kew suggested was in these watches.


Self-winding means "automatic."

Many high-end automatics can also be manually wound and have a hacking movement, like this Orient does.


----------



## AutomaticWatch

Stargazer1 said:


> Self-winding means "automatic."
> 
> Many high-end automatics can also be manually wound and have a hacking movement, like this Orient does.


I know, but Will_f said it would be manual wind, hence my question whether the press release was incorrect, as it said self-winding with the option to hand wind (which many lower end Orients lack) .


----------



## Will_f

AutomaticWatch said:


> I know, but Will_f said it would be manual wind, hence my question whether the press release was incorrect, as it said self-winding with the option to hand wind (which many lower end Orients lack) .


I guess I misread the press release. I thought it said manual wind. If its an auto, demand will be a lot higher.


----------



## WnS

Damn, this really got my hopes up, Orient Star Chrono had a ring of affordability to it (given the retrograde is ~$700). Then, I saw the price: 262500 yen = $AU3200 -> holy crap! That's higher than the price of a Longines Column Wheel (after bargaining with the AD).


----------



## 157420

I like that design. If it was quartz...
The hands remind me of Seiko SCEA001.


----------



## AutomaticWatch

xcs said:


> I like that design. If it was quartz...
> The hands remind me of Seiko SCEA001.


You could take a look at the MODERN STYLING | TT0V002W | ORIENT WATCH - it's different in many ways, but it's the closest quartz equivalent I believe .


----------



## kew

I think the regular selling price would be around $2,200.


----------



## 157420

AutomaticWatch said:


> You could take a look at the MODERN STYLING | TT0V002W | ORIENT WATCH - it's different in many ways, but it's the closest quartz equivalent I believe .


Almost. Dial is very close, but hands are so different, like from dress watch.


----------



## Pete26

kew said:


> I think the regular selling price would be around $2,200.


So there's still hope


----------



## WnS

kew said:


> I think the regular selling price would be around $2,200.


Even that would be excessive. I think 1.4K would be reasonable.


----------



## 2gee

Pretty impressive watch. Right-sized at around 42mm. Classic case design. Automatic 3-dial chrono with self-winding to boot. I wished they placed black rings on the sub-dials of the white. But the price I think will be restrictive based from the report.


----------



## 157420

watch-tanaka - 183,750 JPY


----------



## trekDS

LANIMIRC said:


> Sorry if I burst any bubbles, but the first thing I thought of when I saw the pic is Tag Heuer Carrera


I think the Orient looks better. Nicer handset IMO and the finer bordered subdials make the face look less cluttered


----------



## Sean779

trekDS said:


> I think the Orient looks better. Nicer handset IMO and the finer bordered subdials make the face look less cluttered


I agree the Orient is a very good looking watch, but the price point is prohibitive. And for non-Japan or Asian customers, service if needed would be a pain.


----------



## Chazman1946

Will_f said:


> It's manual wind. Most buyers are going to want an auto. Nonetheless, I kind of prefer manual on chronos if it means a thinner watch. The price is too high though. With a list price around $3000 USD, there are other watches I'd buy first. Even with a 50% discount.
> 
> Will


$3,000 ?? You could get a Tag Link Chrono for a couple of hundred more, or even a Carrera.


----------



## Chazman1946

trekDS said:


> I think the Orient looks better. Nicer handset IMO and the finer bordered subdials make the face look less cluttered


For the price, it sure the hell doesn't look nicer then this!


----------



## Chazman1946

This new Orient is certainly a nice looking watch, and I'm sure quality made also, problem is it's price point. Why anyone purchase it, when they can have something like this for less then 1/2 the price

*MEN'S ACCUTRON BY BULOVA 63C106*


*100% AUTHENTIC AND BRAND NEW*
*SWISS MADE*
*SELF-WINDING AUTOMATIC MOVEMENT*
*ETA VALJOUX 7750*
*25 JEWELS*
*30 MINUTE **STOPWATCH SUB-DIAL AT 12 O'CLOCK*
*12 HOUR STOPWATCH SUB-DIAL AT 6 O'CLOCK*
*SMALLER SECOND HAND SUB-DIAL AT 9 O'CLOCK*
*BLACK PATTERNED DIAL*
*DAY/DATE*
*50M WATER RESISTANT*
*100% SOLID STAINLESS STEEL IN POLISHED FINISH*
*SQUEEZE-RELEASE BUTTERFLY CLASP*
*SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL*
*SCREW DOWN CASE BACK COVER WITH OBSERVATION CRYSTAL*
*CASE DIAMETER IS 42mm EXCLUDING CROWN*
*CASE IS 15mm HIGH*
*LUG SIZE IS 20mm*
*MAXIMUM WRIST SIZE IS 8-1/2"*
*WEIGHS 6.9oz (196g)*
*COMES IN ACCUTRON BLACK LACQUERED WOODEN PRESENTATION GIFT BOX*
*ACCUTRON INTERNATIONAL MANUFACTURER WARRANTY*
*MRP $1595 On Ebay for $999*


----------



## trekDS

Chazman1946 said:


> For the price, it sure the hell doesn't look nicer then this!


Sorry, but it does to me.


----------



## 157420

trekDS said:


> Sorry, but it does to me.


+1
It looks nicer than Bulova too.


----------



## Chazman1946

trekDS said:


> Sorry, but it does to me.


Some people like cluttered, overly busy watch faces ie: Omega Speedy and this new Orient, I don't, too hard to read at a glance!

Or does it look nicer to you simply because it says "Orient" on the face?

BTW, I own two Orients, nice solid watches, for the lower price point, I have no idea how they can compete with two Swiss watches mounted with the time tested, bullet-proof Swiss Valjoux 7750 movements with the price they are asking. If it was powered by a Seiko Springdrive, maybe!


----------



## NoleenELT

Chazman1946 said:


> BTW, I own two Orients, nice solid watches, for the lower price point, I have no idea how they can compete with two Swiss watches mounted with the time tested, bullet-proof Swiss Valjoux 7750 movements with the price they are asking. If it was powered by a Seiko Springdrive, maybe!


If this is the Seiko 6s28 mentioned above, it's a nicer movement than the the 7750 featured in so many watches. More unique, column wheel chronograph, much more accurate, etc.


----------



## Sean779

NoleenELT said:


> If this is the Seiko 6s28 mentioned above, it's a nicer movement than the the 7750 featured in so many watches. More unique, column wheel chronograph, much more accurate, etc.


easy to say, hard to prove.


----------



## NoleenELT

Sean779 said:


> easy to say, hard to prove.


How is that hard to prove?

-More Unique.
I think we can all agree on this just by browsing the FS forum, or any mall. You see TONS of 7750 watches out there, very few Seiko automatic chronographs.

-Column wheel chronograph
This is a fact. The 7750 does not have this and the Seiko does.

-More accurate
I am basing this off the specs that I've read online.


----------



## trekDS

Chazman1946 said:


> Or does it look nicer to you simply because it says "Orient" on the face?


 ???????

It looks nicer because I like the dial and hands more than those on the Tag.


----------



## Chazman1946

NoleenELT said:


> If this is the Seiko 6s28 mentioned above, it's a nicer movement than the the 7750 featured in so many watches. More unique, column wheel chronograph, much more accurate, etc.


I'm getting +3 seconds a day on average with the Valjoux modified 7750 that is in my Tag Link, how much more ACCURATE is the Seiko then that??


----------



## Chazman1946

trekDS said:


> ???????
> 
> It looks nicer because I like the dial and hands more than those on the Tag.


So I take it you like a watch face that is cluttered and busy, it can't be the hands, since the hands on the Orient and the Tag are almost identical. I know it can't possibly be the bracelet, since the Tag Link has one of the most comfortable and unique bracelets in the watch world. Yep, it's the "cluttered and busy" look that gets to you!


----------



## NoleenELT

Chazman1946 said:


> I'm getting +3 seconds a day on average with the Valjoux modified 7750 that is in my Tag Link, how much more ACCURATE is the Seiko then that??


I'm sure that your particular watch is very accurate, but you are talking about a sample size of N=1, plus you said yourself that it is modified by TAG.

As I said before, if you compare the _manufacturer specs_ of a 7750 (non-COSC), I bet that the specs are less accurate than the Seiko. I could be wrong, but even regardless of the accuracy, my opinion is still that the Seiko is a nicer movement.


----------



## Chazman1946

NoleenELT said:


> I'm sure that your particular watch is very accurate, but you are talking about a sample size of N=1, plus you said yourself that it is modified by TAG.
> 
> As I said before, if you compare the _manufacturer specs_ of a 7750 (non-COSC), I bet that the specs are less accurate than the Seiko. I could be wrong, but even regardless of the accuracy, my opinion is still that the Seiko is a nicer movement.


Only time will tell with that. and so far the Valjoux 7750 has a lot of time behind it to prove it's worth, while this Seiko movement right now is just an upstart.


----------



## Sean779

NoleenELT said:


> How is that hard to prove?
> 
> -More Unique.
> I think we can all agree on this just by browsing the FS forum, or any mall. You see TONS of 7750 watches out there, very few Seiko automatic chronographs.
> 
> -Column wheel chronograph
> This is a fact. The 7750 does not have this and the Seiko does.
> 
> -More accurate
> I am basing this off the specs that I've read online.


1. More unique does not mean better. It means more unique, like a fashion statement.

2. Column wheel chronograph. Now we may be talking. Or maybe not.

3. I'm leery of specs I read online. You should be too.

The 7750 has a track record for accuracy and reliability. I give that weight.


----------



## trekDS

Chazman1946 said:


> So I take it you like a watch face that is cluttered and busy, it can't be the hands, since the hands on the Orient and the Tag are almost identical. I know it can't possibly be the bracelet, since the Tag Link has one of the most comfortable and unique bracelets in the watch world. Yep, it's the "cluttered and busy" look that gets to you!


I'm not giving your Tag a hard time, just don't like it as much. The hands are similar but I prefer the Orients. The feature of the Tag dial that is an issue for me are the sub-dials stepping on each other. I really dislike dial components overlapping in that fashion and its something that often happens with chronos. I'm not a fan of the Tag bracelet either, to be honest but I'm not a bracelet fan generally.


----------



## Everdying

street price of this orient star should be around $1500?
i think i'll pass...rather look for an used omega speedmaster reduced and save some money


----------



## Chazman1946

trekDS said:


> I'm not giving your Tag a hard time, just don't like it as much. The hands are similar but I prefer the Orients. The feature of the Tag dial that is an issue for me are the sub-dials stepping on each other. I really dislike dial components overlapping in that fashion and its something that often happens with chronos. I'm not a fan of the Tag bracelet either, to be honest but I'm not a bracelet fan generally.


That's a fair apprisal, one that I never even considered until you mentioned it. But in doing that the Tag has freed up a lot more real estate on the watch face and doesn't look half as cluttered. Also the subdials that are being stepped on are ones that are infrequently used, freeing up the second hand one for more attention, while the Oreint does just the opposite, the least used dials get the most attention and the second dial doesn't even tick off individual seconds???


----------



## Chazman1946

Everdying said:


> street price of this orient star should be around $1500?
> i think i'll pass...rather look for an used omega speedmaster reduced and save some money


My point exactly.


----------



## cbaytan

As being mainly an Orient oriented guy, at least thats something about at least recovering from inferiority complex due to Orient does not even have one chronograph- but I have 3 disappointments with this chronograph,

1-Too expensive, same function 7750 Bulova's going for $625 at Amazon.

Bulova Accutron Gemini Men's Automatic Watch 63C009: Watches: Amazon.com

2- Size: I believe 7750's were created when making smaller movements was a great success but making them smaller made them impossible put them into bigger than 40-41mm cases today unless they put an almost meaninglessly big bezel's or tachymeters around it, and the Orients chrono hands were not big enough at least for my old eyes. Orient should make at least 3-4mm bigger movement in diameter hence the register stems.

3-Relating to 2nd condition, this chrono is too much alike Valjoux 7750, no difference in dial at all, in dial, in date, Orients infamous power reserve is lost, no bigger dial (register stems) but still more than 3x price than the outdated 7750. (ETA caliber 39's coming to replace 7750's already)

Enough criticism, at least orient does have a chrono now and I hope it is in-house movement, not Seiko or something, like quartz chronos.


----------



## RejZoR

I'm not a big fan of any chronographs but the black one does look rather nice. It has sort of the Grand Seiko feel to it (at least on the first photo).


----------



## kew

cbaytan said:


> As being mainly an Orient oriented guy, at least thats something about at least recovering from inferiority complex due to Orient does not even have one chronograph- but I have 3 disappointments with this chronograph,
> 
> 1-Too expensive, same function 7750 Bulova's going for $625 at Amazon.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Gemini Men's Automatic Watch 63C009: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> 2- Size: I believe 7750's were created when making smaller movements was a great success but making them smaller made them impossible put them into bigger than 40-41mm cases today unless they put an almost meaninglessly big bezel's or tachymeters around it, and the Orients chrono hands were not big enough at least for my old eyes. Orient should make at least 3-4mm bigger movement in diameter hence the register stems.
> 
> 3-Relating to 2nd condition, this chrono is too much alike Valjoux 7750, no difference in dial at all, in dial, in date, Orients infamous power reserve is lost, no bigger dial (register stems) but still more than 3x price than the outdated 7750. (ETA caliber 39's coming to replace 7750's already)
> 
> Enough criticism, at least orient does have a chrono now and I hope it is in-house movement, not Seiko or something, like quartz chronos.


There was a previous mechanical Orient Star Chronograph prior to this model so it's not Orient's first attempt. The current model uses the Seiko 6s28 movement. As to appearance, I would not be happy with the Bulova but that is just personal taste and if something I prefer costs more then so be it.


----------



## trekDS

To say that if two watches have movements with similar functions, they should cost the same is a little strange. The case and dial work is superior to a Bulova. 

Case size is just a personal preference. Any case between 40 - 45mm can't really be criticised based just on size. I like bigger case sizes, on chronos in particular, as otherwise the dial space gets really cramped and the sub-registers get harder to see.


----------



## WnS

Agreed, most of these are benefits on paper and yet to be demonstrated in practice ~ it's a pretty overpriced watch at $3000. If OS solved the problem of the stuttering chrono second hand, it might be helpful.



cbaytan said:


> As being mainly an Orient oriented guy, at least thats something about at least recovering from inferiority complex due to Orient does not even have one chronograph- but I have 3 disappointments with this chronograph,
> 
> 1-Too expensive, same function 7750 Bulova's going for $625 at Amazon.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Gemini Men's Automatic Watch 63C009: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> 2- Size: I believe 7750's were created when making smaller movements was a great success but making them smaller made them impossible put them into bigger than 40-41mm cases today unless they put an almost meaninglessly big bezel's or tachymeters around it, and the Orients chrono hands were not big enough at least for my old eyes. Orient should make at least 3-4mm bigger movement in diameter hence the register stems.
> 
> 3-Relating to 2nd condition, this chrono is too much alike Valjoux 7750, no difference in dial at all, in dial, in date, Orients infamous power reserve is lost, no bigger dial (register stems) but still more than 3x price than the outdated 7750. (ETA caliber 39's coming to replace 7750's already)
> 
> Enough criticism, at least orient does have a chrono now and I hope it is in-house movement, not Seiko or something, like quartz chronos.


----------



## kew

WnS said:


> Agreed, most of these are benefits on paper and yet to be demonstrated in practice ~ it's a pretty overpriced watch at $3000. If OS solved the problem of the stuttering chrono second hand, it might be helpful.


Haven't noticed the "stuttering chrono second hand". Actually, first I've heard of it. What model have you seen that in?


----------



## WnS

kew said:


> Haven't noticed the "stuttering chrono second hand". Actually, first I've heard of it. What model have you seen that in?


It's a common problem in the V7750, you'll find it if you search the forums.

The below video is of a Steinhart, but it can happen with any brand that has that movement, even Speedmasters.


----------



## kew

WnS said:


> It's a common problem in the V7750, you'll find it if you search the forums.
> 
> The below video is of a Steinhart, but it can happen with any brand that has that movement, even Speedmasters.


Okay. But Orient Star uses a Seiko Chrono movement. They have never used a 7750.


----------



## WnS

:think: I thought the discussion was Orient Chrono vs. V7750 

And the value of the Orient Chrono (or lack thereof).


----------



## kew

WnS said:


> :think: I thought the discussion was Orient Chrono vs. V7750
> 
> And the value of the Orient Chrono (or lack thereof).


I assumed when you said "it's a pretty overpriced watch at $3000. If OS solved the problem of the stuttering chrono second hand, it might be helpful." you thought Orient Star used the 7750 movement.  The going price for the Orient Star is a bit under $2000 at the current exchange rates so there's a discount for you!


----------



## WnS

Well, now it's been cleared. Let's not waste any more forum space with an endless discussion about semantics.

The gist of my point is: I find $3000 quite overpriced for an OS chrono, and at that price I hope it doesn't have any of the common problems that the V7750 has.


----------



## kew

Semantics?? You were incorrectly inferring that Orient Star uses a 7750 movement that stutters. You are plainly totally incorrect and the price is less than US$2000. Do some research before you waste more forum space.

"Let's not waste any more forum space with an endless discussion about semantics." What?????????????


----------



## trekDS

Never seen a stuttering problem on an OS and in fact they tend to be incredible value. 

Most people who blanche at the asking price have never had one. Its the same endless argument comparing Rolex and Grand Seikos. The GS is substantially better made but people can't get their heads around paying Rolex money for a Seiko. If you take the name away and look at the quality and craftsmanship there is no question. The Orient Stars are also incredibly well made for their price.


----------



## WnS

Orient Star's usual offerings are pretty good value. The OS classics at $400-500 and the retrogrades at $600-800 are not cheap but well priced.

The lowest price for the chrono on eBay or Rakuten was like $AU2500. Where can I get one for $AU2000? :-s


----------



## Will_f

WnS said:


> It's a common problem in the V7750, you'll find it if you search the forums.
> 
> The below video is of a Steinhart, but it can happen with any brand that has that movement, even Speedmasters.


That would drive me bonkers on an expensive (read: over $100) watch.

Will


----------



## kew

WnS said:


> Orient Star's usual offerings are pretty good value. The OS classics at $400-500 and the retrogrades at $600-800 are not cheap but well priced.
> 
> The lowest price for the chrono on eBay or Rakuten was like $AU2500. Where can I get one for $AU2000? :-s


Here's one: Rakuten: Orient star chronograph self-winding watch men watch WZ0011DY- Shopping Japanese products from Japan

and about 20 here: 【楽天市場】wz0011dy の検索結果 - (標準順 写真付き一覧)：通販・インターネットショッピング


----------



## cbaytan

For myself my problem is with the chronos is , when I introducing/suggesting someone Orient watches, my point simply was 
"great looking, high-quality, very affordable, reliable and accurate *in-house* watches".
and nobody was able to object to my statement about Orient above..

Alas not anymore, I have to add "...........in-house watches except the chronos....."

BTW I don't understand, is it too hard to develop an in-house chronograph movement for Orient, I wish they had 7751 (moonphase) and 7754 (GMT) corresponding chrono movements, but little bigger than Valjoux's and power reserve is retained.


----------



## GTR83

Even the regular 7750-style chronograph movement but with power reserve indicator and in a dive watch style would be a real Orient grail for me. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan83bz

Chazman1946 said:


> I'm getting +3 seconds a day on average with the Valjoux modified 7750 that is in my Tag Link, how much more ACCURATE is the Seiko then that??


I got better than this with all 3 Orients owned recently. All under 200 bucks


----------



## Will_f

Dan83bz said:


> I got better than this with all 3 Orients owned recently. All under 200 bucks


You're pretty lucky. My orients (I've had 4) ranged from +5 to -4 on the wrist. Not at all bad for moderately priced watches.

Will


----------



## cbaytan

Moderately priced? Thats right, LOL, we all aware that deviations we are talking about is within COSC standards right?



Will_f said:


> You're pretty lucky. My orients (I've had 4) ranged from +5 to -4 on the wrist. Not at all bad for moderately priced watches.
> 
> Will


----------



## Will_f

cbaytan said:


> Moderately priced? Thats right, LOL, we all aware that deviations we are talking about is within COSC standards right?


It's within one of the criteria set by the COSC standards. They hey are probably not within all the COSC criteria but I've never tested mine so I don't know.


----------



## dude76

This amazing model is gone from Orient Japan's website. I heard that they've discontinued the white one a while ago, but never thought they'd kill the whole line without a replacement.

It's a spectacular watch, probably the best and most refined ever built by Orient. In many ways, like those hands, it's superior to the Royal Orient. Can someone name a watch with more interesting hands?


----------



## Sean779

I like the hands because their style doesn't obscure the subdials.


----------



## dude76

They are satined in the middle and the edges are high-polished. Kinda like on Seiko MM300 but way more refined. I can't capture it on photos, but Tanaka did, watch his video in full HD






And here are some great pics from a German forum, the guy knows how to handle his camera - Orient Star Chronograph (WZ0011DY) Lost in Translation - UhrForum









Also, there was a comparison to a 7750 above, I own a few 7750 powered watches, this Orient is a different league. The push buttons work like twice as easy and smooth. Because of the column wheel system I imagine


----------



## Dan83bz

dude76 said:


> They are satined in the middle and the edges are high-polished. Kinda like on Seiko MM300 but way more refined. I can't capture it on photos, but Tanaka did, watch his video in full HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some great pics from a German forum, the guy knows how to handle his camera - Orient Star Chronograph (WZ0011DY) Lost in Translation - UhrForum
> 
> View attachment 3733298
> 
> 
> Also, there was a comparison to a 7750 above, I own a few 7750 powered watches, this Orient is a different league. The push buttons work like twice as easy and smooth. Because of the column wheel system I imagine


The hands seem pretty identical to THESE, although the photos take by "spitfire73" are out of this world and bring out some details not easily spotted otherwise. To be blunt, after actually seeing it in person (my local airport duty free has some in stock :-!, of course hugely overpriced) I feel a bit disappointed and it's not longer in my "want" list. I was expecting it to look/feel a notch higher above other Orient Stars due to the (much) higher price but I guess I should've figured the main difference is the movement and not the casing.


----------



## dude76

I've missed that model, thanks Dan83bz. I'll inquire to the Japanese sellers if the hands are indeed the same, if they are, I think I've found my next purchase, haha. Those hands AND the power reserve! I've compared my OS to TAG Carreras of a similar design in a boutique, they are nice, but those plain hands are killing them. The dial is also better on the OS, namely, those circles around the minutes and hours indicators look thinner to me and more elaborate. Although I think any TAG is a great watch and a good bang for the buck nowadays.


----------



## dude76

The hands appear to be a little different, the satined part on the crono hands is wider. Compare Tanaka's video's at 1:56 for the world time and 3:11 for the chrono











But the overall effect is the same I hope. Another great Orient!


----------



## Dan83bz

dude76 said:


> The hands appear to be a little different, the satined part on the crono hands is wider. Compare Tanaka's video's at 1:56 for the world time and 3:11 for the chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the overall effect is the same I hope. Another great Orient!


Yes, I see what you mean that chrono does seem to have slightly wider hands overall but similar polishing on it. Don't get me wrong, they are both great watches for sure and that chrono movement (type) you won't find for sure in any Swiss made thing under 2-3k. I guess I'm just a cheapskate and wouldn't spend 3x more unless I feel I'm getting that much more value and in my case, since I'm not a huge chrono fan, I liked the World Time complication better & its more useful day to day.


----------



## dude76

I don't think the difference in price is that big. The chrono retailed for 260,000 yen, the World Timer is 130,000 yen. The chrono has just been discontinued, which means that there are great deals out there, while some sellers still have them in stock. I got mine for 1700 US shipped. And the World timer, being a current model, will probably cost over 1000.

I fully concur about there being no Swiss counter at under 3K. Unless it's a Steinhart or a Hamilton, something like that, but the finish will be nowhere near. And even then it would probably be a 7750-powered piece, which isn't exactly a high end movement. Not a column wheel chronograph at any rate.


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

So this arrived 2 weeks ago after a 2 year search. Love, love, love it.


----------

